# New to MartialTalk



## Ninjamom (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey, guys!!

I've been looking and lurking for a few months now, and finally decided to say something.  So, by way of introduction, here's me:

I started martial arts at age 9, and eventually got a green belt in American Jiu Jitsu, before taking a several-years break.  Then in High School, I started back with Tae Kwon Do until moving on to college.  Now, I am a 46 year old, mother of three who's back in training and and just got a black belt in WTF TKD three months ago (hooray!!!!).  I am also one test away from a second black belt in Korean sword art (a mix of haedong and daehan kumdo, with some Japanese iaido thrown in).

I spent 7 years in the military, worked as a gov't contractor for a while, have degrees in physics, own a local book/music/gift store, and am very active with my church, so you will probably find me showing up on threads dealing with politics, current events, religion, science, and philosophy, as well as Korean MA, swordsmanship, fitness, and teaching.

I am happily married to the most wonderful man on earth (sorry, ladies, it's true the best ones are taken  ), and have been for the last 17 years.  We got a late start (married two weeks before birthday #29, and first child born 4 years later), so all three kids are still in elementary school.  Between the three, I drive to dance, Girl Scouts, Tae Kwon Do, Drum lessons, clarinet lessons, piano lessons, and might be adding Cub Scouts in the fall.  Yes it's a van.  Yes, it only gets 12 miles per gallon.

Not sure what else might be of use to know.  Feel free to introduce yourself back, and say 'hi'.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Ninjamom!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  Sounds like a great mix of styles, and I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcom to MT,Ninjamom. :asian: 

I look forward to reading your posts!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 17, 2006)

Ninja-mom... boy I bet your kids don't get away with NOTHING do they? 

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 17, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT! Also, congratulations on your fairly recent belt!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome again!    You have an interesting MA background; I look forward to reading more of your posts.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on your resent BB.
Terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 17, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow!  You are one busy lady!  I am in awe.  I have two kids myself but one in highschool the other in junior high.  I remember all that driving around.  It doesn't stop! LOL!  Except they then grow up and want to drive themselves! EEK! 

I am glad you decided to join us and I look forward to your posts.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 18, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  

Mike


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT Ninjamom! :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Ninjamom!


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 18, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy!


----------



## Ninjamom (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow!  Thanks all for such a cordial welcome!!

I look forward to hearing from you and seeing you around the forum.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 18, 2006)

Ninjamom said:
			
		

> I am happily married to the most wonderful man on earth (sorry, ladies, it's true the best ones are taken  ),


 
Hey now, I'm still available!

Welcome, glad you got out of the lurk and into the chat.  I look forward to learning from you.


----------



## green meanie (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome! Sounds like you have a lot to offer. Happy posting.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Happy postingartyon:


----------



## Shodan (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome!!  Another female......and a Mom!!  Great!!  Looking forward to your posts!!   :asian:  Oh- and Congrats on the new ranks!!


----------

